# Added DME



## OldCanalBrewing (Mar 28, 2012)

As this is my 6th batch, I am adding 1 cup of extra light DME. Even though all the other batches have been fine, I want to see if this improves the body at all. I sampled before I pitched and it was good. Its fermenting nicely. I hope it clears well with the DME.

Ill keep you all posted on the final product.


----------



## Arne (Mar 28, 2012)

OldCanalBrewing said:


> As this is my 6th batch, I am adding 1 cup of extra light DME. Even though all the other batches have been fine, I want to see if this improves the body at all. I sampled before I pitched and it was good. Its fermenting nicely. I hope it clears well with the DME.
> 
> Ill keep you all posted on the final product.


 
Well here goes. What the heck is DME?? Is it a beer making thing? I don't know the first thing about beer, well maybe the first thing, I know about drinkin it. Just wonderin, inquiring minds wanna know. Arne.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Mar 29, 2012)

1 cup in a gallon, 5 gallons? What kind of wine are you adding it to? CC


----------



## OldCanalBrewing (Mar 29, 2012)

Dried Malt Extract. I added one cup into the 4 gallon mix of Skeeter Pee. I didn't want to add too much, just a little to experiment on what it would do to the Pee. The original recipe is great, but as a lot of people do, I am tweaking the recipe. If it's no good, I'm only out $4.


----------



## Arne (Mar 29, 2012)

Ok, thanks, Arne.


----------



## Deezil (Mar 29, 2012)

DME is supposed to add some body/mouthfeel, kinda like bananas in country wines..

Being extra light, it wont be contributing much if any color - but there are darker ones that would. They also have different flavors as it gets darker

Curious to see how this turns out


----------

